# Best work boot.



## NCFHOME (Dec 7, 2014)

Its that time again for a new pair of boots. I seem to need a new pair of boots once a year. I had tried the cheap Walmart brands like wolverine but also had Caterpillar brand boots and Carharrt brand boots. 

What are your thoughts on Red Wings boots. Do they really hold up better than other boots and are they worth the cost?


----------



## hrdwrkr (Aug 11, 2015)

I have been wearing timberlands since 1984...about 5 years ago my friend told me to buy redwings..but the salesman told me that the company changed owners and doesnt make good boots anymore


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

I wear Timberlands too... I need a new pair every 4 or 5 months I always burn through the toe area, left side is usually the first to go.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

NCFHOME said:


> Its that time again for a new pair of boots. I seem to need a new pair of boots once a year. I had tried the *cheap* Walmart brands like *wolverine* but also had Caterpillar brand boots and Carharrt brand boots.
> 
> What are your thoughts on Red Wings boots. Do they really hold up better than other boots and are they worth the cost?


I wouldn't mix these two terms together...Wolverine makes a nice boot, one of my favs are the 6" Harrison with the durashock soles...super light weight and terrific traction. Very nice roofing boot as well.

You should view quality footwear as a tool and own many, not just one pair imo. Rotation keeps the feet happy and should be chosen per job specifics. I certainly wouldn't use my wedge sole low tops for major demo work, I'd grad my 8" Keens composite toe.

Good names IMO would be Wolves, Timberland although a little heavy most times, Red Wing, Keen, Chippewa, Cats and Thorogood.

The older I get, the more I like a good Moc Toe with a wedge sole for general work.


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

I've said it before but here it is again. The Redwing boots, I wear the 1412 specifically (8" high, CSA), is the best boot I've ever worn, and probably the last brand I'll ever buy. If they close out that model, I'll buy enough pairs to last my career. I have had this current pair for just under 3 full years, and I'm only just now needing to replace them. I wore cheap chit boots from Marks before. They lasted 4 months, tops. The price of the Redwings is definitely worth it when you take that into account alone. The fact that since day one they fit my feet perfectly is just an added, albeit very important, bonus.

That said, the best work boot is the one you can comfortably wear all day on *your* feet.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Almost all boots are going to crap including Red Wings, I used to be a Timberland fan, try Thorogood these are what I'm wearing now I also own a pair of Danner:

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000I7C4CC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't we have like a thousand threads on this..........:laughing:


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

shanewreckd said:


> I've said it before but here it is again. The Redwing boots, I wear the 1412 specifically (8" high, CSA), is the best boot I've ever worn, and probably the last brand I'll ever buy. If they close out that model, I'll buy enough pairs to last my career. I have had this current pair for just under 3 full years, and I'm only just now needing to replace them. I wore cheap chit boots from Marks before. They lasted 4 months, tops. The price of the Redwings is definitely worth it when you take that into account alone. The fact that since day one they fit my feet perfectly is just an added, albeit very important, bonus.
> 
> That said, the best work boot is the one you can comfortably wear all day on *your* feet.


Nice boot, but pricey to burn the toes off http://www.amazon.com/Red-Wing-Waterproof-Insulated-1412/dp/B00MMR5JGY


----------



## WindowsonWash (Nov 1, 2011)

My buddy swears by Danner. I try to stay American made. Red Wing has gotten away from that.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

WindowsonWash said:


> My buddy swears by Danner. I try to stay American made. Red Wing has gotten away from that.


My 21 year old son does too, loves his Danners and they can be rebuilt...


----------



## Sunset Designs (Dec 15, 2014)

I have been wearing Georgia Boots for 2 years now and will never switch. No break in and give great ankle support.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I like Thoroughgood boots, made in the USA. I use to swear by Wolverine but I see they are now made in China.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Ohio painter said:


> I like Thoroughgood boots, made in the USA. I use to swear by Wolverine but I see they are now made in China.


Ya but they need to get rid of the cheesy "Made in the USA" tag, it's like having an underwear tag on my boots. I cut mine off.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

avenge said:


> Ya but they need to get rid of the cheesy "Made in the USA" tag, it's like having an underwear tag on my boots. I cut mine off.



I like the made in the USA tag on my thorogoods. Don't know why, I just do. Love the boots for other reasons as well. Best boot I have ever worn.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

This thread made my feet hurt so I went out and got some new boots. Went for thorogood with a wedge sole. They're the most comfortable boot i think I've ever put on my feet. I think I actually smiled when I put them on. 

I'm curious to see how they hold up, but they are also the cheapest pair of boots I've bought in a while too.

I like the made in usa tag. I'll wear it with pride.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

The leather will hold up great. I had my last pair for two years and the leather was still looking decent. The sole is kinda soft so it will be worn out. That is the only reason I got a new pair because the sole was worn too thin. Great boot tho.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

BradingCon said:


> The leather will hold up great. I had my last pair for two years and the leather was still looking decent. The sole is kinda soft so it will be worn out. That is the only reason I got a new pair because the sole was worn too thin. Great boot tho.



thorogood sells replacement soles for around $30 a pair. then take them to a cobbler and have them swapped. cheaper than buying new boots


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Ohio painter said:


> I like Thoroughgood boots, made in the USA. I use to swear by Wolverine but I see they are now made in China.


I used to wear Wolverines to work back in the 80's, the boots today are nothing like they used to be.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I used to wear Wolverines to work back in the 80's, the boots today are nothing like they used to be.


These folks have a nice line of work boots.. http://www.cabelas.com/product/cabela-s-roughneck-s-a-w-10-plain-toe-work-boots/1546786.uts


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> Don't we have like a thousand threads on this..........:laughing:


You can never have too many threads about work boots .. It's like talking about muff ....It never gets old!


----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

I won Wolverines in the give-a-way on this forum so I ordered a pair of Raider extreme's.
These things are super light and very comfortable.
http://www.wolverine.com/US/en/raid...olor=W10503#cgid=technology-carbonmax&start=1


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm not a fan of anything with a heel. Here's the perfect workboot.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

On pair number 8. Lined and waterproof. No excuse affordable.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

elementbldrs said:


> On pair number 8. Lined and waterproof. No excuse affordable.
> View attachment 279673


I have those exact boots. They are great boots. They're actually hunting boots. Amazing how light they are. I agree, a great recommendation. I'm on my third pair in about 5 years.


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

elementbldrs said:


> On pair number 8. Lined and waterproof. No excuse affordable.
> View attachment 279673


They look good. Brand???


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Bummie said:


> They look good. Brand???


Those are Redwing Irish Setters


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

I just got a pair of Blundstone boots. Slip on steel toe. Figured they'd be good because they'd be easy to take off when I go into a customers house. They're fairly comfortable.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SamM said:


> I just got a pair of Blundstone boots. Slip on steel toe. Figured they'd be good because they'd be easy to take off when I go into a customers house. They're fairly comfortable.


I bought those 2 weeks ago, love them, better than my Terra's.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Just bought my second pair of Keene hikers. Only pair that fits my feet. I wanted a pair of the Keene work boots, but they only had steel toe. The first pair of these lasted 9 months of being beaten to death. I'm good with that.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

VinylHanger said:


> Just bought my second pair of Keene hikers. Only pair that fits my feet. I wanted a pair of the Keene work boots, but they only had steel toe. The first pair of these lasted 9 months of being beaten to death. I'm good with that.



Keen makes soft toe and composite toe work boots as well as steel toe. I own a pair of soft toe work hikers and composite toe work boots.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Cabelas didn't have any in stock and I was tired of shopping.


----------

